# Yao Late; Chinese Pissed



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

> China's official sports association has issued an unprecedented public criticism of Yao Ming for reporting late to national team training.
> 
> The Houston Rockets' star was faulted for taking too much time off to recover from his last NBA season. The government's All-China Sports Federation also said he spent too much time planning his wedding and making appearances for the Special Olympics and 2008 Beijing Olympic Games.
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4977616.html

for the past couple days, it almost seems like chinese basketball wants to be hated by americans


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

ANYWAY!!!

I love how the chinese think that taking time out for the Special Olympics is not as important the nation's glory. I thought the glory of the nation was smaller electronics.

My apologies to the Chinese bloggers. I just can't appreciate the cultural divide. I would put the happiness of a child over the happiness of "those in power" any day.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> ANYWAY!!!
> 
> I love how the chinese think that taking time out for the Special Olympics is not as important the nation's glory. *I thought the glory of the nation was smaller electronics.*
> 
> My apologies to the Chinese bloggers. I just can't appreciate the cultural divide. I would put the happiness of a child over the happiness of "those in power" any day.


Um... that's Japan.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

What a bunch of ****heads running the Sports Federation in China...


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Yao cant stand up for himself. Same with YI, they need a government to run them.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, if Yao is late, he is late. He has the obligation. However, whoever is in charged should be more rational.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

well, the criticism was not made by the CBA officals but just a Chinese sports newspaper. The new CBA officals are much more liberal and rational than their predecessors.

And here's Yao's response in an interview (translated version of course  )

"Well, according to the Chinese consititution, people are supposed to have freedom of speech so of course they have the right to say whatever they want. I am 27 years old but have played for the national team for 10 years. You guys know and have seen what a person I am like, so I really don't feel like explaining any more. "


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
Um... that's Japan.
```
My bad, what about counterfeit DVD's!:biggrin: 


OK, I'm confused now. Someone break it down for me. The article was written by a Chinese sports newspaper reporter based on an interview he had with the goverments All-Chinese Sports Federation.

So, this is the way the Chinese government feels correct? Sounds like Yao is taking a jab at the government based on his response. One could think if they feel that way that this might be Yao's last year!!!!!


----------



## Kyakko (Aug 14, 2002)

kisstherim said:


> "Well, *according to the Chinese consititution, people are supposed to have freedom of speech* so of course they have the right to say whatever they want. I am 27 years old but have played for the national team for 10 years. You guys know and have seen what a person I am like, so I really don't feel like explaining any more. "


wait... what???


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Oh man I never knew that about Wang Zhi Zhi


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Kyakko said:


> wait... what???


I didn't know there was free speech in China, let alone a Constitution.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> I didn't know there was free speech in China, let alone a Constitution.


don't the communist countries always claim their people enjoy the most freedoms?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

the Chinese seem to be real strict.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

> "No matter how sweet personal life is, it can't be compared to the exultation of capturing glory for one's nation," the article said.


Ughh...That's terrible.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

the chinese gov. really do have a problem, i mean come on the things yao is doing is important i mean he is not like taking a vaca or something help out the special olympics=good getting ready for a wedding=IMPORTANT if i were yao i would be like screw you guys, i work hard for you guys already and you guys should appologize to me or iam not coming back. that would scare the hell out of the gov't. its ridiculous the things going on back there with yao and yi they should tell them to lay off. If Yi doesn;t come to america then he can't raise his game to another level i mean come on who is china kidding, our chance of getting any kind of medel for basketball would be a long shot with the crapy guards they need all the improvements as possiable


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

They should investigate, what the government do behind closed doors. They did an investigation on N.Korea once, and found out alot!


----------



## Kyakko (Aug 14, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> They should investigate, what the government do behind closed doors. They did an investigation on N.Korea once, and found out alot!


north korea is one thing, but you're talking about possible acts of war against a country that can end civilization as we know it. what more do you you want to know? yes they have WMD and lots of it.

as for yao's situation, i hear from another board, it's not the official stance of the government itself, but more of an editorial from cba officials. this makes sense, cuz i hardly think the government micromanages it's sports figures, as long as yao does well in the olympics. it's got bigger things to worry about, like tanted fish.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Who's the boss: Beijing bound, Yao called out*



> It's not really about Yao Ming. It's not about how his spends his offseason, his training, his priorities or when he reports to the Chinese National Team. Not really.
> 
> It's about image and control. So after months in which Yao went from the weight room in the morning to the practice court in the afternoon, to appearances that represented himself and his country so well, he has been widely criticized for selfishly not doing enough for the Chinese National Team.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Kyakko said:


> as for yao's situation, i hear from another board, it's not the official stance of the government itself, but more of an editorial from cba officials. this makes sense, cuz i hardly think the government micromanages it's sports figures, as long as yao does well in the olympics. it's got bigger things to worry about, like tanted fish.


yeah, i doubt the chinese president and congress are concerned too much about yao being late or yi not signing with the bucks. every time something happens with chinese basketball, people here like to pretend like its the official stance of the chinese government, when it really more of just the basketball federation or the guangdong tigers.


i like how yao phrased "people are _supposed_ to have freedom of speech"


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

there is seriously something wrong with basketball in that country, seriously do they want yao to not play??? thats like automatically putting an L next to every game China will play in Yao's career, what a farkn joke


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

> "No matter how sweet personal life is, it can't be compared to the exultation of capturing glory for one's nation."


Ah, how I love these communist slogans...


----------

